# Hostforums.com



## ian

Just launched the third forum in the network
http://www.hostforums.com
I am using phpbb to start off with, but will most likely upgrade to vbulletin if and when it takes off. This year I am working to a strict budget.


----------



## AainaalyaA

aren't we all? Well I've just "launched" my *personal site*, and i believe I like it for once.. I'll be spending more time there now.. and no, as MoonDancer thinks, its not a hate site.

AA


----------



## ian

Doesnt look anything like a hate site to me.
I like your baby pic and caption "At the age of 1, I was already a star"


----------



## Christopher

Congrats ian, starting up your own little network eh?  Going to be hard to manage and promote them all at once, no?

And AA, a great site  Doesn't sound like a hate site at all -- its inspiring.


----------



## ian

> Going to be hard to manage and promote them all at once, no?


Nah, it is easy cause like there is only two members there 


> Congrats ian, starting up your own little network eh?


Just seemed a waste to let a good domain go to waste. And it didnt cost me a cent extra to start, so I said what the heck!


----------



## Christopher

Computerforum and hostforum are both great domains -- have you been hanging onto them for a while? I'd think they'd be snatched up quickly.


----------



## AainaalyaA

Yeah I'd imagine they'd be snatched by someone by the name of Ian


----------



## zkiller

LOL! 

hostforum now has 3 members... it's rising fast!


----------



## AainaalyaA

I think if ian pushes around all the forums he's a member in, i wouldn't be surprised to see it moving up.. another way to get it really bustling with "hosters" et all is to be listed on hosting directories... most of them don't even charge a cent


----------



## AainaalyaA

i just don't get it... i keep on working on photoshop and the slices look terrible on mozilla... it seems everything is smooth on IE or avant browser but with Mozilla and Netscape it looks really shity.. should I classify it as CSS Inline rather than tables when slicing? any idea?


----------



## ian

I have had the hostforums.com domain since the start of 2002 when I registered it. It is not the best one, but all of the others are gone, so it will have to do.


> hostforum now has 3 members... it's rising fast!


Yes, a meteoric rise


----------



## ian

Oh yeah, there will eventually be no more than 5 forums in the network, whilst the new ones would start with phpbb, they would eventually be upgraded to vbulletin.
Also they would have an integrated look, just with different colors. But those are long term plans.


----------



## AainaalyaA

so if you don't me asking what would the other 2 be? enough keeping me in suspense *IAN*!!!


----------



## ian

one will be on search engines, and the fifth is not 100% confirmed yet.....


----------



## Christopher

So you're keeping it a secret until its confirmed? Damn!


----------



## ian

Well I am not sure yet....


----------



## Christopher

Well whe/if your sure, let us know


----------



## [tab]

Is it easy to migrate your forums from phpbb to vbulletin?


----------



## ian

> Is it easy to migrate your forums from phpbb to vbulletin?


It is easy, a piece of cake, domainnameforums.com used to run on phpbb.com for long before wmf. It was only recently upgraded to vbulletin.


----------



## AainaalyaA

you have the hack to do that right? or is it just merely getting the dbs and importing it?


----------



## AainaalyaA

ian said:
			
		

> one will be on search engines, and the fifth is not 100% confirmed yet.....


hope its got nothing to do with bunnies  

sorry, can't help it.. i can't remember what the joke was but i clearly remembered bunnies though


----------



## Christopher

AainaalyaA said:
			
		

> you have the hack to do that right? or is it just merely getting the dbs and importing it?


 vBulletin has many officially supported import scripts.

And ian, what are you up to? There's been two releases -- Gamma and now RC while this forum is still at B7!  Can you access the site? They're undergoing extreme dDOS attacks so lots of ipranges were blocked. Just contact them (support@vbulletin) and they'll help you out. They had to unblock my IP


----------



## ian

> or is it just merely getting the dbs and importing it?


I am fairly sure that was how it was done. It was a very straight forward process.


> And ian, what are you up to? There's been two releases -- Gamma and now RC while this forum is still at B7!


I really didnt like what i saw with the gamma version. I will go and check the latest version soon.


> Can you access the site?


I can access the main page, but the forum is timing out, perhaps i have been blocked from that.


----------



## Christopher

I thought the gamma was brilliant  After a skin edit, of course. I don't like the colors much. But I've got my forum looking the way I like it 

(Care to install my MultiQuote hack?  I'm addicted to vbulletin.org and hacks now )


----------



## ian

what exactly does a multiquote hack do?


----------



## Christopher

There's a small button beside each post. When clicked, it enables a quote on that post. When the user goes to the New Reply screen, all the selected posts are right there listed for them, already in the quote bbcode. Mine also works cross-thread. So you can take quotes from thread1 and then go over to thread2 and reply. Neat stuff


----------



## ian

you are becoming quite the hackmeister.....


----------



## AainaalyaA

that's an understatement..


----------

